# Do you wanna see a coochie shot?



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHA threw those last two in just to see responses.

Local radio station was emailing them out to whoever wanted one. I dont think it would be appropriate to post it here, but give me time and I'll email them out to you if you want one. Oh, just a lil description of the pic...

She is getting out a car wearing a jean skirt or somethin, and it's hiked up really high. Picture aint great but looks like skin. Yup shaved. LOL no offense to anyone. Who knows maybe XENON would even let me post it on here.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

You can email it to me. I'm interested.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

wow that was fast. LOL


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

just sent it MPOWER, see if I did it right.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

can I have one?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Look at the poll result: I think the people has spoken, lol


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

I have seen that one b4, there are a few more floating around too


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

wtf ...
ok i wana see it!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

e-mail it to me. [email protected]


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

post post post post....or send......me wanna see


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you can count me in.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont think it would be appropriate for him to post the pic. so e-mail it to me


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

[email protected]







thanks!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i think this is all a scam...







hes just trying to get us horny.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> i think this is all a scam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea me to!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ROFL , LMAO


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i dont think J-lo isnt that good looking, she makes me


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

how does she make you vomit?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > i think this is all a scam...
> ...


 thats right we need pictures....j.lo has booty...nummy


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> how does she make you vomit?


 just thinking of all the guys she had sex with, and fake body.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ahhhhh. ic now. she still have a nice body


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

The link didn't work.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

[email protected] please..thanks


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> i think this is all a scam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 are you sure it's all of us, or just you?









...count me in gargoyle, im curious as to see this "coochie" or possible tan thong







[email protected]


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> fallenthug


 fallenthug..huh.hehe


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > fallenthug
> ...


 ...i don't get whats so funny....


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > how does she make you vomit?
> ...


 yeah I guess, but coochie is still coochie, right? LOL


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I've sent it out to all who posted their emails int the thread. I think it's the only way I know how. Oh well, lets see if it works. I thought about the tan thong, but if you look really close it looks like a fold if you know what I mean. Again I am sorry but Im tryin to keep it as clean as possible.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

So Good!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

so is it coochie, or underwear?

I say coochie!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> so is it coochie, or underwear?
> 
> I say coochie!


 hehe..nice


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

MPower said:


> You can email it to me. I'm interested.


 [email protected]


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > You can email it to me. I'm interested.
> ...


 sent


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> I've sent it out to all who posted their emails int the thread. I think it's the only way I know how. Oh well, lets see if it works. I thought about the tan thong, but if you look really close it looks like a fold if you know what I mean. Again I am sorry but Im tryin to keep it as clean as possible.


 ....i dunno, i've seen shaven before and that looks TOO clean....IMO i think her panty/thong is huggin her cooch pretty tight giving her that fold wedgie


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > I've sent it out to all who posted their emails int the thread. I think it's the only way I know how. Oh well, lets see if it works. I thought about the tan thong, but if you look really close it looks like a fold if you know what I mean. Again I am sorry but Im tryin to keep it as clean as possible.
> ...


 haha frontal wedgies. I would still like to think of it as coochie.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > I've sent it out to all who posted their emails int the thread. I think it's the only way I know how. Oh well, lets see if it works. I thought about the tan thong, but if you look really close it looks like a fold if you know what I mean. Again I am sorry but Im tryin to keep it as clean as possible.
> ...


 camel toe........


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> haha frontal wedgies. I would still like to think of it as coochie.


 ...hey who's stoppin you, i was just offering my two cents







....i'd still want to think it was cooch


----------

